
Impossible Landing (United Airlines Flight 232) [video] - andrelaszlo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqDlEgZYgww
======
andrelaszlo
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Airlines_Flight_232](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Airlines_Flight_232)

    
    
      United Airlines Flight 232 was a DC-10 (registered N1819U) that
      on July 19, 1989 crash-landed in Sioux City, Iowa after suffering
      catastrophic failure of its tail-mounted engine, which led to the
      loss of all flight controls. The flight was en route from
      Stapleton International Airport in Denver, Colorado to O'Hare
      International Airport in Chicago. Of the 296 people on board, 111
      died in the accident and 185 survived. Despite the deaths, the
      accident is considered a prime example of successful crew
      resource management due to the large number of survivors and the
      manner in which the flight crew handled the emergency and landed
      the airplane without conventional control. The flight crew became
      well known as a result of their actions, in particular the
      captain, Alfred C. Haynes, and a DC-10 instructor on board who
      offered his assistance, Dennis E. Fitch.

